# Coyotes kill family's dog in Newbury



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=44536

A Newbury family's labrador retriever was killed in a coyote attack that left the 14-year-old dog surrounded by a pack of predators as he tried to make it home from his nighttime walk, the dog's owner said.

Out here in the "wild west" of MA I see coyotes all the time...it's a pretty big problem...same with bears and beavers.

Sadly in my town and surrounding, you'll see maybe a half a dozen "missing cat" posters at the food store. You KNOW those things are food.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

I work 3 miles from the Boston line, and we're seeing them more and more. People tend to really freak out when them see 'em run through the yard. Anyone else getting the same in non rural areas?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

the coyote population is higher throughout the whole state. I think part of the problem is the food sources are growing so they have some more stuff to snack on. I actually have a knucklehead neighbor near my cape house who actually leaves food out for them. I am just waiting for the day mr. coyote snacks on his boston terrier and then the blame game will begin


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think that the lack of trapping and effective hunting in MA sort of let these things go WILD (along with the availibility of food and a diminishing habitat)
Cut down a forest, put up some town houses, they coyotes are still going to be around.



BartA1 @ Sun 19 Sep said:


> the coyote population is higher throughout the whole state. I think part of the problem is the food sources are growing so they have some more stuff to snack on. I actually have a knucklehead neighbor near my cape house who actually leaves food out for them. I am just waiting for the day mr. coyote snacks on his boston terrier and then the blame game will begin


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*I don't think it is appropriate to accuse coyotes of killing family animals. I would like to see the proof of this incident.*










*Never mind, hang him.*


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

*A little dose of .40cal will stop 'em.* :twisted:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SOT_II @ Sun Sep 19 said:


> Sadly in my town and surrounding, you'll see maybe a half a dozen "missing cat" posters at the food store. You KNOW those things are food.


Good reason to keep your cat indoors...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RPD931 @ 21 Sep 2004 11:44 said:


> SOT_II @ Sun Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly in my town and surrounding, you'll see maybe a half a dozen "missing cat" posters at the food store. You KNOW those things are food.
> ...


Actually cats make good medium to test ballistics. Much better than gelatin. You see you take about five or six cats and wrap duct tape around em to approximate a human torso, and then you refrigerate.........................................

Ah.... Maybe you should PM me if you're interested
:roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice... Now its just a matter of time until the SPCA LE guy chimes in here...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Take dogs and use'em as test dummies, Im a cat lover.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone for a quick game of cat-baseball? :twisted:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

either of which you can find in stock in the back of your local Chinese food establishment... :shock:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

You can't be referring to 'China House', home of the 'bathtub rice'!


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm still waiting to see a coyote -us city folks only see the raccoons &amp; possums w/ RABIES :GNANA: B: :BNANA:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Back in the early '90's (1990's), I was on my way home from transporting the 139's down to 1010...I was in Framingham westbound on the pike, when a flash of white came over the median barrier. My cruiser went up in the air: bump-bump! I pulled to the right to see what I had hit: it was a 50' long coyote (a couple of semi's had struck it after me). My dog, Max, the 180# rottie, was especially interested in the hair left on my push bars! The collision had occurred at approximately 0500 hours


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

180# Rottie.. nice, any pics?


----------

